# What is your favorite TV show?



## Mann Gegen Mann (Mar 14, 2007)

I realy don't have one favrite TV show. I'me more of a entire channel person. my favorite Channels are Discovery Channel, History Channel and [adault swim] on cartoon network


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 14, 2007)

NFL & college Football - that's pretty much all I watch.


----------



## bento (Mar 14, 2007)

It's Cartoon Network - Nickelodeon - Disney 24 hours a day around here (the kids rule the TV).

I'm waiting for Heroes to come to DVD before I get a chance to watch it.  :\ 

So TV shows I get to watch that I like - Avatar the Last Airbender, anything with the Justice League, Bobobo Bobo, The Venture Bros, and occasionally shows on the History Channel.  LOOOVED Barbarian Week last week!


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 14, 2007)

Currently? I'd have to go with Heroes. Of all time that would be Star Trek TNG.

Edit: Most watched channels are SciFi, Comedy Central, The History Channel and BBC America.


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 15, 2007)

Currently, Battlestar Galactica and Dirty Jobs.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Mar 15, 2007)

The Simpsons.  However I rarely watch the new episodes since they don't affect me following the next episode and I figure that I'll get to watch them all eventually anyway.  So far I have the first 6 seasons on DVD.  Season 9 is out but I let the price drop before I get them.

Survivor is one of the only reality TV shows that I watch.  I love it.

Heroes, Prison Break, My Name is Earl and How I Met Your Mother are about the only other ones that I watch on a regular basis.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Thunderfoot (Mar 16, 2007)

CSI (the original), Mythbusters, How I Met Your Mother, The Class (I hope it gets picked up next season) and Survivor.


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 16, 2007)

Rome, HIMYM, BSG, etc.  Just ran through the Dead Like Me series on disc (2 seasons).


----------



## bodhi (Mar 16, 2007)

Current: Daily Show/Colbert Report. Heroes. Studio 60. I watch a bunch of other stuff, but these are the ones I _really_ like. I really liked Lost, but now I'm really wanting them to get to the point and start answering questions before asking a whole bunch more.

Past: Connections. The Day the Universe Changed. Babylon 5. The Prisoner. West Wing. Firefly.

Does Schoolhouse Rock count?

Ooh. Twilight Zone (Rod Serling, please). Monty Python.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 16, 2007)

bodhi said:
			
		

> Current: Daily Show/Colbert Report. Heroes. Studio 60. I watch a bunch of other stuff, but these are the ones I _really_ like. I really liked Lost, but now I'm really wanting them to get to the point and start answering questions before asking a whole bunch more.
> 
> Past: Connections. The Day the Universe Changed. Babylon 5. The Prisoner. West Wing. Firefly.
> 
> ...



 Hmmm, I'm suspecting that bodhi might just be another incarnation of me.  His list is almost identical to mine except I have no idea what The Day the Universe Changed is...


----------



## Dragonbait (Mar 16, 2007)

Current favorite show on TV: Heroes. It's the only thing I watch regularly that is not on DVD.

Stargate: SG-1, Star Trek TNG, One Piece (Japanese version), Simpsons, and Doctor Who are favorite shows of all time.

Damn I'm a nerd.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Mar 16, 2007)

Scrubs.  It is hands-down the funniest show on television.


----------



## bodhi (Mar 17, 2007)

Thornir Alekeg said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'm suspecting that bodhi might just be another incarnation of me.  His list is almost identical to mine except I have no idea what The Day the Universe Changed is...



No, _you're_ the clone!

*cough* Ahem.

It's another (mini-)series by James Burke. From the Wikipedia entry:


> The title comes from the philosophical idea that the universe essentially only exists as you perceive it; therefore, if you change your perception of the universe, you have changed the universe itself.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 17, 2007)

Right now? Las Vegas.


----------



## Agamon (Mar 17, 2007)

Current shows, Heroes is the one that look forward to the most and draws me in.  The Office is the funniest show since Arrested Development was canceled.

All time, hard to say.  STS9?  Buffy?  24?  X-Files?  Simpsons?  Seinfeld?  Any and all of those, I guess.


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Mar 17, 2007)

*Set the Dog Free!*

_*Dog the Bounty Hunter*_

-Samir


----------



## Silver Moon (Mar 17, 2007)

24, Wild West Tech, Survivor


----------



## Torm (Mar 17, 2007)

The shows I that I would be somewhat upset to miss an episode of are Heroes, Veronica Mars, Battlestar Galactica, and Good Eats.

But I also watch How I Met Your Mother, The Class, CSI: Miami (aka The Horatio Caine self-glorification hour), NCIS, House, American Idol (just started this season for no reason I can readily account for), My Name Is Earl, Scrubs, Smallville, The Daily Show with Jon Stewart, The Colbert Report, CSI (the original), The Dresden Files, and repeats of Star Trek and ST:TNG - all on a regular basis.

And I can add both Stargates, Eureka, and Doctor Who back to that list as soon as there are new episodes.

And I like to catch Kim Possible whenever I can, but I never seem to know when it is on.

And yes, I _do_ use my DVR (and BT) a LOT. I don't schedule my life around ANY TV show.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Mar 18, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Edit: Most watched channels are SciFi, Comedy Central, The History Channel and BBC America.




Are you watching my TV?  Because that's what's on here plus DiscoveryTimes, HBO, and FNC and a little CNBC for business (usually mornings only when I'm able though).

Current favorites are BSG, Rome, and the new Robin Hood.  Watched S1 and S2 of Lost on DVD and loved it, it's the best way to watch it IMO (one right after the other instead of 1 epi a week). I was unable to watch it on it's regular schedule.

In the Fall NFL Football is my favorite, after all Super Sunday is the Holiest Day of the year for me (since I belong to the religion of NFL Football).  And yes, I'm looking forward to the Draft next month.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Mar 19, 2007)

My current favourite is Little Mosque on the Prairie.


----------



## Mycanid (Mar 19, 2007)

Hmm ... not much of a TV watcher.

I'd have to go with Rumpole of the Bailey, I guess.


----------



## Balgus (Mar 19, 2007)

Always have been, always will be: Jeopardy


----------



## Torm (Mar 19, 2007)

Balgus said:
			
		

> Always have been, always will be: Jeopardy



I can't believe I completely failed to mention Jeopardy and Lingo in my previous post!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 20, 2007)

About the only show I watch on a regular basis and hate to miss is The Dresden Files.

I've also watched Forensic Files, Robin Hood (The UK one), American Idol.

Of older series I like are B5, all Trek shows except for Voyager.

I don't watch much tv. Do watch NFL football and the occasional ACC Tarheels basketball game and the NBA Charlotte Bobcats too. 

But then most tv, IMO, is crapola and worse.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 20, 2007)

Lately I've also been watching Star Trek: Voyager on TNT. 

Anyone know when SG1 & Eureka is coming back?


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 20, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Anyone know when SG1 & Eureka is coming back?




Sometime in April for SG-1; not sure of the exact date.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 20, 2007)

I thought SG-1 was canceled.  I remembered hearing jokes that Ben Browder and Claudia Black were cursed becasue their shows kept getting canceled (Farscape, then SG-1 the season after they joined).

Favorite shows currently on TV: House and Heroes

Favorite shows of all time: Farscape and Babylon 5

I have a feeling I'd be watching Discovery and the SciFi channel all the time if we got more than basic cable, but the price is just not worth it.  It'll add about another $50 to my monthly bill to go up to the next package.  I really wish they would let you cherry-pick your channels instead of forcing you to take 70 channels you won't watch to get the three that you will.  :\


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Mar 20, 2007)

Shows that I must watch:
24
Battlestar Galactica
Heroes

Shows that I enjoy watching:
Numbers
Distraction
Stargate Atlantis
Stargate SG1
Mythbusters
Simpsons

Favorites that are no longer 'new':
Startrek TNG
Startrek DS9
Babylon 5
Futurama
Firefly
Monty Pythons Flying Circus
Oz

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## death tribble (Mar 20, 2007)

Currently CSI (Vegas), although I watch the other two as well.

The X-Files, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Monty Python's Flying Circus, Dr Who, Babylon 5, Star Trek, Star Trek The Next Generation and Star Trek DS9, Thunderbirds, UFO, Hill Street Blues.
And quite a lot of documentaries like Planet Earth

I used to watch the NFL when it was on Channel 4.
I don't have satillite so I don't get 24 at all. We might get Heroes later this year.


----------



## GlassJaw (Mar 20, 2007)

Rome, then probably BG and Heroes.


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Mar 20, 2007)

Merkuri said:
			
		

> I thought SG-1 was canceled.  I remembered hearing jokes that Ben Browder and Claudia Black were cursed becasue their shows kept getting canceled (Farscape, then SG-1 the season after they joined).




The final 10(?) episodes of SG-1 will play on SciFi starting in April.


----------



## dmchucky (Mar 22, 2007)

Without a doubt the greatest show of all time: *Buffy the Vampire Slayer*

Followed closely by: Doctor Who (old), Angel, Deadwood, Firefly, The X-Files, Millenium, Miracles, Brimstone and American Gothic.


Current Fave: *Supernatural*

Followed closely by: Bones, Smallville, Heroes, Jericho, Lost, Doctor Who (new), Survivor (guilty pleasure), Stargate SG-1 (RIP) and Stargate:Atlantis


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 22, 2007)

dmchucky said:
			
		

> Current Fave: *Supernatural*




My wife would kiss you.  She believes that Supernatural is the *BEST SHOW EVAR*.


----------



## bodhi (Mar 23, 2007)

Doh, I forgot to list Good Eats. Although it's not so much a "can't miss" as "I like watching even though it's the seventh time I've seen this episode".


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 23, 2007)

My favorite show ever would _probably_ be The Tick, but I don't really like to focus on something being my favorite or not.  My tastes change... I went on a huge anti-sitcom bent a few years ago, and just recently started getting into Scrubs, which I now love.  I would suppose any show that I would, given excess money and availability, buy on DVD would probably qualify on my list of favorites.


----------



## Dog Moon (Mar 23, 2007)

Considering that I only watch three shows per week [BSG, Heroes, and Dresden Files], I'm gonna say that Heroes is my favorite, followed very shortly by the Dresden Files.


----------



## Templetroll (Mar 23, 2007)

My favorite channel is Fox News, fav show is O'Reilly Factor.    

Other shows - Heroes, Doctor Who, CSI, Midsomer Murders

Next favorite channel Food Network, fav shows 30 minute meals, Unwrapped and anything by Alton Brown.


----------



## bodhi (Mar 23, 2007)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> My favorite show ever would _probably_ be The Tick,



Ack! How could I forget the TICK? (Err, animated, not the live-action.)

And he says, "I don't like the cut of your jib.".

And I says, "IT'S THE ONLY JIB I GOT, BABY!" AH-HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 24, 2007)

My favorite show of all time would be MASH followed by Batman Beyond and Gargoyles.


----------



## thomas121 (Feb 11, 2011)

Friday Night Lights is my favorite tv show. This series is based on a football game and right now Friday Night Lights season 5 episodes are running.


----------



## jeeze (Feb 11, 2011)

nfl , sopranos , the wire


----------



## Goodsport (Feb 11, 2011)

Of all time (so far)?

Twin Peaks.


-G


----------



## NexusMarc (Nov 23, 2013)

Firefly


----------



## WayneLigon (Nov 23, 2013)

Of the ones currently on the air? _Supernatural_. It's managed to stay fresh and entertaining for nine years, something very few other shows manage. _Justified _runs a very close second to this. Legend of Korra.
Of recent shows? Fringe and Medium, both of which got to leave the air with satisfying endings. Young Justice, which did not 
Of shows in the past? Firefly, Babylon 5, Veronica Mars (I did not watch the third season), Buffy and Angel.


----------



## Asmo (Nov 23, 2013)

X-files remains at the top, after all these years.


----------



## Jhaelen (Nov 25, 2013)

WayneLigon said:


> Of the ones currently on the air? _Supernatural_. It's managed to stay fresh and entertaining for nine years, something very few other shows manage. _Justified _runs a very close second to this. Legend of Korra.
> Of recent shows? Fringe and Medium, both of which got to leave the air with satisfying endings. Young Justice, which did not
> Of shows in the past? Firefly, Babylon 5, Veronica Mars (I did not watch the third season), Buffy and Angel.



Wow, apart from Firefly I didn't like any of these. Well, okay, Babylon 5 wasn't bad (at the time) and I didn't watch Veronica Mars.

My current favorite (of all time) is definitely Breaking Bad. My previous favorite was Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Nov 25, 2013)

Man this thread from the grave...

Psych and Bleach, then FarScape, Dr. Who, Justified, Walking Dead, Banshee.


----------



## PigKnight (Nov 25, 2013)

Burn Notice, Avatar: The Last Airbender, and Code Geass are pretty high on my chart.


----------



## i037 (Nov 26, 2013)

The Simpsons.  I watch the repeats almost everyday and haven't gotten sick of them at all.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Nov 26, 2013)

All-Time favorite: Futurama.

Never miss an episode: Daily Show / Colbert Report.

Followed series: Games of Throne, Walking Dead, Eastbound & Down (although it just ended), Simpsons, Bob's Burgers, Family Guy

AR


----------



## Klirshon (Nov 26, 2013)

Three Kingdoms (2010 series) primarily because I enjoyed Chen Jianbin's portrayal of Cao Cao (Mengde).

{And apparently the image was not down sized for some reason unbeknownst to my programming.}

{To hell with posting an image of Mengde. Look up the series if you are curious enough, humans.}


----------



## Herschel (Nov 26, 2013)

Most have been BBCA (America) shows lately: Doctor Who with Orphan Black, Copper (Bastages!) and Ripper Street in the running.

Past? Burn Notice, Leverage, Brimstone (Fox's Firefly before Firefly), Rock Star, Bigfoot & Wildboy.

Probably Doctor Who overall, though Brimstone and Burn Notice are right there.


----------



## Derren (Nov 26, 2013)

Currently only the Daily Show, Colbert Report and Game of Thrones.

In the past Babylon 5, DS9, Lost before it became bad (first 2-3 seasons)


----------



## Nellisir (Nov 28, 2013)

Sports Night, Sherlock, Farscape. I don't actually watch much tv anymore.


----------

